# Uses for your roots, and a myth perhaps explained.



## MysticWolf (Jun 22, 2009)

Now as a Shaman the roots do have allot of use if you pull up the entire plant water wash the roots then hang them till dry in a dark place ...Over the centuries from china to Shamanism the roots too are used as a curative and the ground powder can have a bit of tincture added to form a poultice for deep aches like arthritis and broken bones like hips and so on some migraine suffers swear by a root poultice on the forehead too ....there are even a few recipes for root tea...

As far as boiling roots Myth ...I've heard of it but as Hick said it is a "myth"

As far as where it may have come from in many Tribes 


For Vision Quest plants In outdoor natural harvest ...stones are warmed in the sun and the plant is kept watered very well and a hole dug in on an angle under the plant and the stones warmed by the sun are placed under the roots daily for 2 weeks before harvest in some tribes, but again this is outdoor harvest large plants with huge root systems...This was traditionally done with Vision Quest Plants Only not medicinal ones...

Reason being is it does effect the plant deeply just my view as a Shaman... and one does not want to smoke that canna unless one is fully prepared for the spiritual journey that will follow this is also done with prayers over the plant to consecrate the journeys it will bring.

See you are joining the elements Great Grand Father and the fire of the sun , Mother earth and the earth,Water of course and also wind so it brings in the sacred 4 and the sacred 2 ...

As I said however I would not recommend this for a novice grower ...This is simply historical information from my cultural background....And I really don't think you'll will like the journey without someone there to help interpret the visions, and help you land grounded and safe and properly among human kind.

As I said this is for historical info Please do not try it at home...a if you are unwise enough to try it without the proper things in place don't say you were not warned !!!

James

Placing this here in the med section because it may help some patient


----------



## zipflip (Jun 22, 2009)

warned!!!??  wat you mean by that mystic?  would it make me see things or somethin like literally hallucinogenic, speaking in technical terms.
  i've herd some pretty crazy stuff bout some diff herbs but such discussion isnt allowed here but as i found true taht when first ethnically labeled as spiritual and taking you to the ancestors, in modern words would be interpretted as hallucinogenic.... now im wondering if same applies to the 
  cannabis roots from wat ya saying?


----------



## MysticWolf (Jun 23, 2009)

@ ZipFlip...

Chuckles honestly Zipper hallucinogenic is the least of your worries with blessed canna sacrament ...In fact couch lock of mild hallucinogenic things can be very nice 

Now on the other hand blessed canna from a Shaman or medicine man is a huge cry different ...First it is far more than just canna alone it is a blend of blessed herbs.

So you understand the process I'll equate it to fishing ...you are the fish and the Shaman is the angler ....You are out there gone totally gone like a fish in a huge ocean there is no coming back but just at the right time you see a shimmer and strike it it that is the Angler or the Shaman...That angler believes in Catch and Release so slowly carefully he guides you this way and that.

Letting you fully get out and express ALL and I do mean all of what is inside ...Slowly carefully finally he brings you to shore removes the hook carefully and thanks you for the wonderful interaction and places you safe back in your fish bed to recover and process and you both work through those lovely memories of that time shared in a very connected way.

Now if you did that without that angles just a pole and line and hook on shore so many things can go wrong and happen so many tragedies could come to pass and you have no way home to that safe happy fish bed!

Blessed canna that has been blended is as dangerous if not more so dangerous then ...Such as activities such as auto erotic asphyxiation, cutting, Edge Play so on so forth....Though some risk their lives foolishly doing those things alone and the first 99 out of 100 times it may go Just Fine...THere is always that other time as Michael Cain found out ...So as they said in Kung Fu one must be wise grasshopper  see and feel the path implicitly and use care in choosing each step!

Though that is just My humble opinion and other no spiritual based folks will say rubbish...Which is kewl that is their right.

Just some thoughts for you to think on 

James


----------



## zipflip (Jun 23, 2009)

now that was some heavy wording bro.  i juat aint ever herd noone talk in terms as such towards me before i mean. 
  but i get wat ya sayin.  i think anyway.
  im more the "in other words.." type of guy. i apologise for my ignorance to the way you are explaining things but if i understand correctly your basically sayin in lamens terms not to do a hallucinogen without a babysitter.., no?  now i say this wit lamens terms cuz its the best i can dictate into words wat i think im understanding.  
  thanks for sharring tho . i t was and is very interesting to me.


----------



## MysticWolf (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm not exactly saying a babysitter Zipper but more plan out every step and put things in place for the what ifs along the way and having a friend you trust and cherish close is well never a bad idea either but then for Vision Questing I'm telling you also things are and can be way heavier than canna alone ...Your Shaman mixes your blend specifically for you and for your quest and your needs ...So it depends on what your exploring ..though that is just My 2 cents others would say hang that I'll do what I wanna do ...That's kewl too their life their choice I do not judge 

However you asked the reason I gave you the reason My friend


----------



## zipflip (Jun 23, 2009)

i understand totally wat ya sayin now.. 
  your right, i did ask and thank you too.
 i would love to have the honor of goin to visit one these shamen for a vision quest set just for me .. that would be somethin else.. especially after wat i told ya bout wit my experience i had once.


----------



## zipflip (Jun 23, 2009)

and i see how it can be misinterpretted into bein just soem street high like other drugs, vision quest blends. yeah in a sense it is a halucinogen in eyes of the world today but that its original intended use was not to be labeled a drug but to be somethin more medicinal. and i believe that it is and can be medicinal and helpful if used as it was intended for or like you said in the right  dose per the person.
  sorry for the modern slang metaphores mystic. its just easier to put together lol. i am a lil slow this mornin lol.
  but i get all that ya sayin now for sure.


----------



## MysticWolf (Jun 23, 2009)

Now you got it Zip proud smile as all those light bulbs flip on pretty giving you a hug and a Smile your learnin


----------



## zipflip (Jun 24, 2009)

lol  thanks mystic  i was a bit slow this mornin.  i was just havin troubles interprettin wat you was sayin was all.   .


----------

